
To All of You Who Feel Defeated Finding Your First Job - mankybansal
https://medium.com/@mankybansal/to-all-of-you-who-feel-defeated-finding-your-first-job-195edaf3d7df
======
mankybansal
Convoy Inc turns 5 years old today, and I thought it would be a good time to
finally write this article. I know there is a lot going on in the world right
now and I know that a lot of people are looking for jobs in these troubled
times. This article is for all of you who have been on your search for a long
time with little to no success. I've been there, and it was painful –
especially as an international student.

If you know someone who needs to read this, please share it with them. Let me
know what you think in the comments section!

Read here: [https://lnkd.in/gs2H8u2](https://lnkd.in/gs2H8u2)

#jobsearch #internationalstudents #rejections #startups #firstjob #jobs
#jobsearchadvice Convoy Inc, Exabyte.io, Legalpad

